# 2011 Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo + Warren Miller flick



## billski (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.bewisports.com/

I'll be there Saturday from about 10 to 4 schmoozing around.  At 6pm I'm going to the Warren Miller flick over at Berklee.  You're welcome to join me for any part of the adventure.    I know  6 hrs at the show is a bit much for most people, but I simply ran out of time last year!

There are discounts to be had.   You just need to know where to look and how to ask.  I'd be happy to have company if you can put up with me.  All snow, all the time.  

PM me if interested.

Thursday, November 10 - 3pm to 10pm
Friday, November 11 - 10am to 10pm
Saturday, November 12 - 10am to 8pm
Sunday, November 13 - 10am to 6pm
I know where to find discount tix too.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2011)

I was really hoping to get out there for it, but I'm heading up to Maine that weekend (Nov 11 - 13). Have fun!


----------

